# Delibes: Lakme



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am entranced by the music for this one! I had a few highlights on my iPod that I enjoyed. After reading Almaviva's arguments in favor of getting it into the "Top 100 List" I was compelled to listen to a few samples and ultimately obtained the full opera. I'm happy I did, because it's beautiful!
Are there any decent video releases of this one, or is it best simply listened to?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

As far as I know there is a performance with Sutherland and the Australian Opera Company both on VHS and DVD, but I haven't seen it and don't have any idea of the technical quality.

A new version would indeed be welcome. Could Dessay be a new Lakmé? Besides the Bell Aria and the Flower Duet there is much fine music - and humour!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> As far as I know there is a performance with Sutherland and the Australian Opera Company both on VHS and DVD, but I haven't seen it and don't have any idea of the technical quality.
> 
> A new version would indeed be welcome. Could Dessay be a new Lakmé? Besides the Bell Aria and the Flower Duet there is much fine music - and humour!


Indeed, I have the Sutherland DVD, and she sings beautifully - can't say the same for her acting. This production is visually ant technically weak; it looks very outdated, but like I said, the singing is the strong side of it. In the absence of competition, it's OK, because the opera is very beautiful, it is a must have. But yes, I'd love to see a more modern production, and Dessay would make a fine Lakmé.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Could Dessay be a new Lakmé? Besides the Bell Aria and the Flower Duet there is much fine music - and humour!


I second this motion! 






Unbelievable breath control, particularly during the first 1:30


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, my God! Dessay has already made an audio recording of Lakmé while I was fooling around listening to rock and Turkish popular music! And there is the older recording with Mady Mesplé, which isn't bad, but Mesplé's voice isn't everybody's cup of tea. She was a very accomplished singer, though, retired long ago.

I mentioned the humour in Lakmé. The British in India. Delicious!


----------

